

Chess Anarchy, inspired by Twitch Plays Pokémon - rdwallis
http://chessanarchy.appspot.com/

======
rdwallis
I made this, the source code is at
[https://github.com/rdwallis/ChessAnarchy](https://github.com/rdwallis/ChessAnarchy)

